# captain chair



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

My DRE captains chair either managed to work itself free of the frame somewhere between the front range to flaming gorge, or possibly more likely, was lifted from the frame in Rock Springs on 8/25 pm. I know its a long shot, but would appreciate it back.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

What a bummer .


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

If you stopped for gas, bought food, stayed the night or stopped at a stop sign in Rock Springs then it was definitely stolen.


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

some roughneck is currently sitting in your captains chair drinking beer and taking potshots at antelope.


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes.... I know.

Motel 6 rock springs.... 

I suppose in hindsight I should have expected the outcome, although I think more likely a Meth-head roughneck than a ******* hunter.

I recall expressing some concern about the potential for crime to the worn out gal behind the desk who told me she had seen nothing bad happen there since she arrived a year ago.... 

good grief.... Live and learn


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Did tom bodet leave the light on for you? I've had the privilege of staying at one only once -- and never again for me. It was a shithole in Idaho where we were shopping and gathering for a MF launch.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

stuntsheriff said:


> some roughneck is currently sitting in your captains chair drinking beer and taking potshots at antelope.


Mounted to his fake chrome roll bar

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

I would be more worried about the bed bugs you probably have in all your stuff from the motel 6.


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

I was wondering what that itch was


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*DEN to RKS*

Use to fly into RKS in the early 1980's on friday night run's during oil rush time's from Denver. Some of our pax's would fly in from Denver to Rock Springs to work the strip clubs and would come to the cockpit after landing and give us free drink cards to their establishment, crazy times. Anyway my captain's chair came off the frame from Denver to West Water and was hook up on some lashing hanging off the back of the trailer so anything is possible.


----------

